# Custom Lil Tiger project



## chiwinn (Jan 3, 2016)

Still looking for correct chain guard before sending out to powder coat,  color? Any suggestions, will be my daughters show bike. If anyway has a chain guard please let me know.


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 3, 2016)

Look at that tiny little springer fork, I didn't know they made them that small. And teeny weeny white walls. Gonna be a nice project!


----------



## chiwinn (Jan 3, 2016)

Tikibar, have you seen these shock sissy bars before? Waiting on the custom banana seat to arrive and NOS pedals


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Chiwinn, yeah but not that small. Springer front and shocker back will make for a smoooth ride.


----------

